# GPS sticker for trail camera??



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

I run alot of trail cams and i am tired of POS stealing them because they are worthless and can get a job to buy one themself. So im thinking about getting some stickers that say something along the lines of this device has a gps tracking chip in it ( or anything along those lines). Probaly wont work but its worth a shot. ANybody have any ideas where i can get some stickers like this?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Put a camera out where it will get stolen. Then put a camera that has NO FLASH up in a tree looking down at this camera... you need to be able to catch faces.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Too bad booby traps aren't legal...................... :******: Thieves deserve to have their fingers cut off........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Contact some of the wildlife equipment places. I put many radios on waterfowl back in the early 1980's, and we had them made in Minnesota. I suppose you would be limited to the frequencies available, and a receiver would cost a little, but if your running a dozen cameras it would be worth it. Then you can track them down. Some are so small they will never know they are in there. Nothing much more fun than having a deputy sheriff standing next to you when you knock on the door and tell them you want your camera back that is in the north east corner of their basement.

A couple of years ago on posted land I found my camera open and the chip gone. Unfortunately the door was left open and everything was soaked from rain. The camera never worked again, but when I put up a new camera a week later my chip was laying on top. The guy evidently didn't want his picture on the chip, but wasn't a thief. Unfortunately he was stupid and left the door open.

I don't use cameras much anymore, but I did put two out yesterday. A landowner who has health problems and can't be outside much asked me to take his son bowhunting. We seen three bucks in the first ten minutes out checking things out. There is 500 acres of corn with two shelterbelts, and it looks like someone run a herd of herefords through them. I'm just wondering how big some of them might be.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> There is 500 acres of corn with two shelterbelts, and it looks like someone run a herd of herefords through them. I'm just wondering how big some of them might be.


Probably been home to some moose, they do quite a bit of damage!

As for the cam thieves, I don't know why it's so hard to keep your hands to yourself. Seems like people are getting worse all the time, tis sad. That's why I use cheap cams that nobody wants to steal! :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have been using cable locks on mine. I also make sure I buy cams that have a loop or something through it to make sure that if they want to take my cam with the cable lock on it that it will do damage to the cam.

I had one stolen about 5 years ago. Since the i have been using the cable lock....none. I even have caught a few people who did not have permission to be on the land.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Probably been home to some moose, they do quite a bit of damage!


I should have been more clear. No damage in the corn, just a trail beaten to dirt down the center of one belt. The biggest buck we seen was nothing to get excited about. He was a 4X4 about 16 inches wide and his G2s were 7 to 8 inches. He couldn't believe it when he seen us and let us walk to 40 yards while standing broadside. After he run off I looked at his tracks, and there are tracks that dwarf his. I'm not going to check the cameras until Tuesday, but my curiosity is killing me.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Since you guy's are talking about cameras, I have a freind that had something bending a bird feeder over that is on a 9/16" rod. I put a camera up and it took a while but got the culprit. It wasn't Bigfoot :rollin: or a bear :lol: . My friend just had back surgery and was kinda cranky and just knew it was a bear. Don't pay any attention to the date I forgot to reset the time/date.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Had one of my cameras stolen off my Dad's land over the winter. I wanted to leave the camera out after the season to see what was still around...only problem was with early snowfall last year, it mean't an early start to the snowmobile season. By the time I got out there in Jan to take it down, it was gone, plucked right from the field edge. Drives me crazy, never understood people that steal or destroy property others have worked so hard to purchase.


----------

